# Ectopic Pictures - Pictures Added



## cc_mama (May 22, 2007)

When I had to have surgery due to it being ectopic at 9.5 weeks (3 weeks ago) it was done lapriscopically. I asked for pictures. Is there any interest in seeing them? I found it very helpful to see exactly what happened and hope that uploading them might be helpful to others.

Let me know if you are interested.

First pictures: uterus, prenancy, tubal fibroid, and ruptured pregnancy
http://tinyurl.com/6e6hn5

Second pictures: tubal fibroid and ruptured tube/pregnancy (what was removed)
http://tinyurl.com/5mrlk8


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I am - and I can understand wanting to see.
As traumatic as it was for me to hold my baby in my hand while miscarrying - I HAD to look. It wasn't that I kinda wanted to, I NEEDED to. And its etched in my mind - but it was amazing all the same.
I would like to see them.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Go for it







It would be a good thing to have here I think, since there are a few people here who've had ectopic pregnancies. I am sorry for what you had to go through...many, many hugs mama. XXX


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I think it sounds like a good idea


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd be very interested.....it's possible I have an ectopic pregnancy (I'm in the middle of a lot of testing, etc.) and would find this very helpful!


----------



## cc_mama (May 22, 2007)

I added links to the pictures in the original post. Hopefully today I'll get time to add more info to my post about my experience - I didn't present in ways I had associated with an ectopic - which is why it wasn't discovered until I was 9.5 weeks.

Let me know if anyone has any questions about the pictures.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

That's really interesting - thank you for sharing! *HUGE hugs* XXX


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

:


----------

